
Schneier: “It's too late to secure 5G networks” - slowhand09
https://boingboing.net/2020/01/14/dead-on-arrival-2.html
======
itcrowd
Original essay:

[https://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2020/01/china_isnt_th...](https://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2020/01/china_isnt_the_.html)

